# Hyper Murray River Turtle?



## Xanthine (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey, all

I purchased my turtle from my work (a pet store) some months ago after doing research on the matter as I really wanted to get into it (and have since become that-crazy-turtle-guy at work). After getting it, and looking into it further, I believe it may be hyper? It's certainly darker than any of the clutch mates (we got some 20 in, most in really REALLY bad condition actually, but that's another story), and was certainly darker than its sibling which I owned until it died of a respiratory illness. As a note, she does appear to have trouble with vision, and often misses food when fed, which no other turtle I have seen really has a problem with. Also, the two marginal scrutes at the midline of the body are actually symmetrically divided into four on each side, which is just kind of kooky.

The suspected hyper



A clutch mate, shortly before it died


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool looking little guy!
I couldn't tell you one way or the other if it's a hypo or not, but as far as missing it's food goes, mine does the same thing. If I drop a woodie in there, or hand feed him anything, it takes him minimum 3 stabs to actually get it. But I put feeder fish in the tank and they disappear quick smart!
Are you feeding him outside the water? As in are you offering him food on tongs above the water line? I'm pretty sure that's why my turtle misses all the time.


----------



## eipper (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like a normal Murray to me.


----------



## Xanthine (Oct 22, 2012)

I feed it in a separate container filled with tank water, and I drop the food in. No need to be squeamish and hold the woodies with tongs


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 22, 2012)

It's not about being squeamish, he's got terrible aim, and I was sick of my fingers being bitten! Also, one of my water dragons lives in the same tank, and he will ignore whatever food I have and go for my fingers instead!


----------



## Xanthine (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahh, tongs required then. I deal with too many people at work who are squeamish about holding insects ... About You are, and then don't own a reptile.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks normal to us


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 22, 2012)

Hyper would be black. That just looks dark brown. Looks normal to me


----------



## Xanthine (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm referring to the top picture. Maybe it isn't clear, but it is really quite black.


----------



## butters (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks normal to me.


----------

